# Need advice on Int. 460 utility



## lavarock64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello-
This will be my first tractor purchase and I'm trying to make sure I don't end up with a POS. The machine is a International 460 utility. Not sure of the hours, but the machine runs well. I noticed no smoke at idle, but it did smoke (black) some upon throttle and cleared out mostly. The T/A does work. The brakes work. No guages work, with the exception of the oil guage (which is good). I see no leaks under the machine and some hoses as well as the battery have been replaced. The front tires are good. The backs have decent tread , but are very weather checked. The machine was used in the woods some and the tin is beat up, one fender is missing. The unit comes with a patched, but funtional new idea loader and two bottom plow (all hydraulics work well). It is a private sale and he will go no lower than $3,400. Is this a good deal? Any advice on other things to check? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did the owner happen to mention what year tractor it was?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The reason I ask is that International manufactured this machine from 1958 to 1963. It does not sound to be in very good condition and has had a hard life from your description.


----------



## lavarock64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure of the year, but it is in the range you talked about. No doubt the machine has been used and shows some battle scars. I guess I'm looking at what I'm getting for the cost. A new 50 hp machine is going to run 24,000 vs. 3,400 for this one. Also I would like to bring some life back into the tractor by some degree of restoration.
Chris


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Machinery Link lists a 1961 460 gas engine in fair condition as being worth $2436. From the descripiton you give; I would not give much more than about $1,500 if that. $3,400 is way to much money for this machine in my opinion.


----------



## lavarock64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, thanks for the adittional advice. I went to look at the tractor a second time and decided to pass on it. The main concern was the steering system. It and power steering and moved rough on way and not at all the other way. From what I've read on the net this is common for these tractors and parts are few and far between. So, the search continues. Any one selling a solid 35-50 horse tractor in NY?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## DollarBILL (Apr 2, 2011)

*International 460*

Chris I have a real nice 460 for sale, also a MF 50 and aOliver 550 I'm just south of albany,N.Y. Bill


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Newbe*

I am new to using forums and did not know how to start a new post. I recently traded a quad for a 59 IH 460 gas with a IH 2000 laoder. Tractor is fair and only concern is power steering. The guy replaced all of the fluid and I do not think he bled the system right. Power steering works somewhat but jerks. There is a leak at the expansion plug so this must need to be replaced. Given its location on the bottom of the pump, how do I replace it? Also one tire is toed out, how do I adjust this? I am excited about being a first time tractor owner. Thanks for any help


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi 

A Photo of leaking plug on pump would help, also photo of pump as there are at least 2 different types

Als is your tractor an "International" or a "Farmall" ???


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Newbe*

It is an international. I have a super old computer and not sure if a pic will load. The plug on the pump reminds me of a freeze plug on the block of a car. Not sure if that helps. The position and location of the plug is what hinders easy replacement. Thanks for the help


----------

